
Show HN: Covid-19 Vaccine Tracker - adamkochanowicz
https://www.covidvax.news/progress/
======
vmurthy
Thank you! I found the newsletter option [0] most useful as I can't possibly
be visiting the website everyday

[0][http://covidvax.everything.io/signup/](http://covidvax.everything.io/signup/)

~~~
adamkochanowicz
Glad to hear it. It took some convincing on my part to offer it because I felt
maybe some people were like me, never reading the newsletters they subscribe
to. Do you think I think you’ll like about it is you get the whole article in
the email. You’re not required to visit the website and look at ads or
anything

~~~
vmurthy
@Adam, Yup. I easily forget visiting my bookmarked websites but try to keep an
Inbox Zero :)

